# Could someone tell me how height to hang my light unit? Please



## Vito (1 Jan 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a tank from Natural Aquario and I am getting the lights and stand from them too, I would have liked to buy an ADA Grand Solar I but at £995 its a complete rip off. I was hoping that NA did an equivalent as their design (from what I see in recent pictures) is as good in my opinion and it has that sleek aesthetic look that I am after, but it seems they only do a 4x36w PC unit or a much more powerful unit with the 4x36w PC units + 150w Halide + 4xLED which does seem like complete overkill, here are some pics so that you can see what I mean.









I will be using ADA substrate system and CO2 and ferts so in my opinion "a high tech tank", would the 4x36W units alone do the job in the 90x45x50cm tank or am I going to have to bite the bullet and pay more for the more powerful unit but at least have sufficient lighting and also would either light unit provide adequate light coverage for the entire tank?

Any responses or advice would be welcomed.

Thanks.


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jan 2013)

The 4x36 will be fine for  a 90cm.  Which country do you live in to get £995 price for a solar 1?  Mine was £395 with 10% discount when I bought it?


----------



## Vito (1 Jan 2013)

stuworrall said:


> The 4x36 will be fine for a 90cm. Which country do you live in to get £995 price for a solar 1? Mine was £395 with 10% discount when I bought it?


Hi Stu, 

Thanks for the reply, I meant to write Grand Solar I, oops, I have edited my first post


----------



## Arana (1 Jan 2013)

It will depend on how high you have the light above the tank but in my opinion 4x36w will be far to much while establishing a new tank, remove or switch 2 of the tubes off at first and save yourself a lot of headaches


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Jan 2013)

Vito said:


> Hi Stu,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I meant to write Grand Solar I, oops, I have edited my first post


Ah right.  Always thought a grand solar was a bit overkill for a 90cm.  Have always got on ok with the 150w on my 90cm.  As above just lower or higher it at different stages of the scape.


----------



## Vito (1 Jan 2013)

Arana said:


> It will depend on how high you have the light above the tank but in my opinion 4x36w will be far to much while establishing a new tank, remove or switch 2 of the tubes off at first and save yourself a lot of headaches


 


stuworrall said:


> Ah right. Always thought a grand solar was a bit overkill for a 90cm. Have always got on ok with the 150w on my 90cm. As above just lower or higher it at different stages of the scape.


 
Thank you for your advice guys, I will be taking the plunge and putting it all on the credit card very soon


----------



## sanj (3 Jan 2013)

I am really liking the look of this brand, more so they use wooden cabinets and offer a lighting frame solution. The prices look reasonable too. Too late for me though, I already bought a TMC signature.


----------



## Radik (3 Jan 2013)

4x36W is sufficient for my 100x50x50, It is 40cm above tank and giving around 50par.

Sanj, you will upgrade later on, take it as mid-step for proper setup


----------



## Vito (5 Feb 2013)

Hey guys, I have received the setup and the glass is amazing but I can only compare to my old Juwel rio  
Anyway the light unit is exactly what I was after in terms of design, questions is how high should I suspend this bad boy above the tank, I am planning on running just two of the 36w lamps for the initial period and then increase with progress.
Cheers


----------

